# fruity say hi



## ECKSRATED (Apr 25, 2016)

Fruity is my bitch. I have him chained to my basement wall gagged like the gimp. I let him speak once a week for ten minutes. He wanted me to tell u guys he misses you and that his asshole is very sore from the pounding its been taking. 

That is all.
Love fruitcake


----------



## bigdog (Apr 25, 2016)

dang! basement booty huh? lmao!


----------



## stonetag (Apr 26, 2016)

How's his eye socket from the brutal skull fuking?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks again for letting me "rent" your basement for 45 minutes


----------



## thqmas (Apr 26, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Fruity is my bitch. I have him chained to my basement wall gagged like the gimp. I let him speak once a week for ten minutes. He wanted me to tell u guys he misses you and that his asshole is very sore from the pounding its been taking.
> 
> That is all.
> Love fruitcake



I hope you're kidding man. I mean, how can you tolerate him speaking for a whole ten minutes?


----------



## snake (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm going to let you in on a secret X my man; you don't have to keep him chained up. He'll stay without any restraints. There's a good chance he wouldn't leave even if you asked him politely.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 26, 2016)

You know what? I believe you.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You know what? I believe you.



Yep I do too


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 26, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Yep I do too



3rd!
10char


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 26, 2016)

fruity would love it!


----------

